

The CSS3 Test - gtzi
http://css3test.com/

======
Zirro
Now there's a nice surprise, Nightly (Firefox-alpha build) actually scores one
percent higher than Chrome Canary. I do hope Mozilla catches up in other
areas, there needs to be more than one large non-Webkit browser out there to
push the web forward.

~~~
alexchamberlain
I don't disagree, but why does there _need_ to be another rendering engine?
Webkit do push forward too.

~~~
Zirro
Gecko pushed forward too. Then they stopped, they got large and bulky. Things
changes, one day Webkit won't be the ones to be first with the new.
Competition fuels this process.

We should have learned this lesson from Internet Explorers dominance in the
past.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
WebKit isn't the first with the new today. In terms of features Firefox and
Chrome (not WebKit generally, specifically Chrome) are pretty much neck and
neck. They each have their priorities which reflects which "beats" the other
in specific features. Chrome has already released Web RTC and Web Intents,
Firefox has already released calc() and (current) IndexedDB.

I think you're referring to Firefox from a couple of years ago, their pace has
ramped up since they moved to rolling releases.

~~~
Zirro
Well, I am referring to the image the (slightly techish) public has of Firefox
as an outdated, slow competitor to Chrome. As I follow it's development
closely, however, I am aware they are getting better again and this I why
still use it as my primary browser.

------
JonnieCache
Very nice. One quibble - The warning in the top right is a tiny bit ambiguous,
it would read better as:

"Caution: This test checks which CSS3 features the browser recognizes, _not_
whether they are implemented correctly."

~~~
leaverou
Edited, thanks!

------
pestaa
I am actually a bit surprised the latest Opera didn't score better than 56%.
Oh well, I guess I'd complain about the speed if everything was implemented.

------
yahelc
Here's Lea Verou's (the creator) blog post about this:

[http://lea.verou.me/2012/02/exactly-how-much-css3-does-
your-...](http://lea.verou.me/2012/02/exactly-how-much-css3-does-your-browser-
support/)

------
chrisacky
What is it? I loaded it up in Internet Explorer and the page wouldn't render.

~~~
fourspace
If you don't show up to take the exam, it's pretty obvious what your grade
will be.

------
CWIZO
Does this check vendor prefixed (-webkit,-moz,...) "features" too?

~~~
leaverou
Yes, as long as their unprefixed equivalent is in a W3C specification.

------
CapitalistCartr
Hmm, Firefox 9.0.1 scored 0% (with Ghostery installed); Forefox 10 scored 60%.
They both still score 95% in the Acid3 test. I'm not uninstalling Ghostery,
whatever the score.

~~~
emp_
Thank you for mentioning Ghostery, they have a Chrome extension too!

------
bcardarella
I hope they are recording the user agents and versions. That data would be
very valuable.

~~~
leaverou
Yup, it's all here:
[http://www.browserscope.org/browse?category=usertest_agt1YS1...](http://www.browserscope.org/browse?category=usertest_agt1YS1wcm9maWxlcnINCxIEVGVzdBidzawNDA&bookmark=Xz0yODA2NDY4MCZfX2tleV9fPWFndDFZUzF3Y205bWFXeGxjbklWQ3hJTVVtVnpkV3gwVUdGeVpXNTBHTXF4c2cwTSZjcmVhdGVkPTIwMTItMDItMDIrMTMlM0EzMiUzQTU3LjY0ODY5Nw==)

------
duopixel
I'm curious to see how IE10 preview scores in this test, anyone have it handy?

~~~
pushtheenvelope
The author's blog post claims this: Chrome Canary, WebKit nightlies, Firefox
Nightly: 64% Chrome, IE10PP4: 63%

source: [http://lea.verou.me/2012/02/exactly-how-much-css3-does-
your-...](http://lea.verou.me/2012/02/exactly-how-much-css3-does-your-browser-
support/)

------
ekianjo
Anyone tried IE9 ? I wonder how much it scores.

------
reedlaw
Chrome 18.0.1025.1 dev scores 63%

~~~
iso8859-1
1% lower than v16

